# Connect to remote printer through Windows XP host



## rajcan (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, so I've got Windows XP on my home computer with a printer installed to one of the USB ports. I've managed to share the printer on my network, and I can print to it using Windows 7 on my laptop. I have FreeBSD installed as a virtual machine and I'd like to print to that printer. I need this for one of my classes and for that class I have to print my files using a2ps. How would I go about connecting my vm to that printer?


----------

